# HBG-BOS, BOS-HBG Crescent and Northeast Regional



## mobilemom52 (May 12, 2010)

Being sick and tired of the cramped seating, charges for baggage, and general unpleasantness of flying these days, I decided that I would try Amtrak – for the first time in more than 15 years – when traveling to and from a family wedding in Boston.

On May 5th, I boarded the Crescent in Hattiesburg, MS, a two-hour drive from my home in Mobile AL. The 100 year-old train station in Hattiesburg is simply beautiful, after a refurbishment and re-opening in 2007. Station personnel were helpful and pleasant, and I was able to park my car, for free, in one of two lots directly across the street (and within a block or so of the sheriff’s department).

The Crescent arrived within a few minutes of the scheduled time. I was greeted by the sleeping car attendant, a very pleasant and helpful woman. She directed me to Room 1, Car 2011 and let me know that breakfast was still being served, should I want it. I settled into my roomette and stashed my carry-on bag on the spare seat. Although there was storage space high up opposite the upper berth, I can’t imagine how anyone less than a 7-foot strongman could heft a suitcase up there (and I am a tall woman).

My impression of the condition of the train was that there has never been a real, deep cleaning done. Someone needs to take a toothbrush to every nook and cranny. Brown paper had been put down in the corridor by one of the coffee/juice stations in the sleeping car, as there was a leak of some kind. It was difficult to keep the large privacy curtain completely closed, as some of the attachments were loose and the Velcro was in odd places. Although there were controls for some kind of sound system…there was no sound to be heard through it. There was an occasional announcement for meals, etc., but in order to hear, I had to open the door and listen very carefully; the sleeping car attendant was readily available with information, however.

I was very interested in trying some Amtrak meals; breakfast (French toast, bacon, orange juice and tea) was excellent, lunch (pulled pork sandwich) was fine, and dinner (steak, vegetables, baked potato, salad) not bad at all. Service in the dining car was, at best, indifferent. The server never mentioned that desserts were available, and looked pained when a dining companion inquired. The one time I ventured into the lounge/snack bar area, I had to hunt for the attendant, who was seated, attending to business, and completely ignored me until I approached him.

The sleeping car attendant was very busy and attentive, and started preparing the bedrooms for the night at about 9:45. I found the bed fairly comfortable; as I am a light sleeper, I used my earplugs and slept pretty well.

There was a slowdown somewhere during the night, and we arrived about 40 minutes late into Penn Station. I took advantage of Club Acela while waiting for the Northeast Regional; I was glad I did, as the 176 was about 30 minutes late. The train was very crowded, but comfortable. The conductor was very pleasant and efficient, but the attendant at the snack bar verged upon surly. One lady asked for a refill of hot water so she could re-use her teabag, and was refused. She looked incredulous, and got a curt “Lady, it’s their silly rules, not mine” from the attendant.

South Station in Boston, where I had not been for decades, very pleasantly surprised me. We arrived about half an hour late, but I was directed to the taxi stand and was at my hotel within 10 minutes.

On Monday, May 10th, I boarded the Northeast Regional 171 at South Station after a short time in the Acela lounge (delightful attendants there and yummy cinnamon Danish) and had a very pleasant trip to NYP; the train was less crowded and I had no seatmate. We arrived nearly on time. I spent about 90 minutes in Club Acela (only drinks, no snacks there) and was grateful to be out of the bedlam that is Penn Station!

The Crescent southbound was on time, and I was directed to Room 3, 1911. Again the sleeping car attendant was helpful and pleasant. The condition of the train was similar to the northbound train…in need of a thorough cleaning. This time, there seemed to be no announcements of any sort, and I found out mealtimes only by asking. Service in the dining car was considerably improved, with a very hard-working, efficient server. Breakfast and lunch were again, good, but dinner (Southern Baked Chicken) was not; the chicken and baked potato were both quite dry, though I had an early dinner reservation and I don’t think the food had been sitting under a warmer. The chocolate peanut butter pie was worth the calories, however!

The Crescent southbound seemed to have considerably fewer passengers. I spent a couple of mealtimes conversing with a very nice couple; though I tend to be a bit shy around new people and had not looked forward to having strangers as dining companions, it was, by and large, a pleasant experience.

In sum, I found the trips relaxing, and considerably less stressful than flying these days. Having experienced train travel in Europe, it saddens me to see how poorly cared for these trains are in comparison. The attitude conveyed by some personnel – that passengers are intruding upon their personal time – is disappointing, as well. I can only hope that there are changes, particularly if there is a renewed emphasis on rail travel due to energy conservation and the economy. I would love to see train travel become a desirable and easily accessible alternative to travel by air.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the trip report, glad you enjoyed your trip overall! Please call Amtrak Customer Relations and let them know about the rude and lazy OBS and your views on the condition of the trains.  Glad you were able to utilize the CAs in NYP and BOS and that the Regionals worked out for you! The Eastern trains (single level)arent the best trains that Amtrak runs (exception is the Acela!), perhaps youll get to ride the Superliners on the Cap Ltd. or the Western Trains (Empire Builder/Southwest Chief/California Zephyr/Coast Starlight, think youd really enjoy them!) Also realize that with the age of the cars that Amtrak has been forced to work with, the heavy rotation due to a shortage of equipment and even less staff thanthey used to have, Amtrak is doing a pretty good job compared to airlines/busses and car travel!  This in no way excuses rude/non-existent service nor dirty/trashy equipment!


----------



## AlanB (May 17, 2010)

Mobilemom,

Regarding the luggage area over the hall, if you need to use it next time try the following trick.

Grab the silver handle on the bottom of the upper bunk an twist it and allow the bed to lower fully. It's really easy as the bed is like old fashioned windows with counterweights. Then place your suitcase on that bed. Grab the handle again and turn it, then gently push the bed up to its halfway position. At this point you can almost slide the suitcase from the bed into the cubby hole above the hall.

Then you can return the bed to its fully upright position.


----------



## mobilemom52 (May 19, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Mobilemom,
> Regarding the luggage area over the hall, if you need to use it next time try the following trick.
> 
> Grab the silver handle on the bottom of the upper bunk an twist it and allow the bed to lower fully. It's really easy as the bed is like old fashioned windows with counterweights. Then place your suitcase on that bed. Grab the handle again and turn it, then gently push the bed up to its halfway position. At this point you can almost slide the suitcase from the bed into the cubby hole above the hall.
> ...


Thanks for the info. There was a metal bar across the cubby, however; I had wondered if if was spring-loaded or something, as it would have been impossible to get the suitcase past it otherwise.

I was too nervous to mess with the upper bunk; the last time I traveled in a sleeper, my husband climbed into the upper bunk and it dropped far enough to knock me on the head as I was sitting on the lower bed. Ouch!!!


----------

